# Suche angelsee in Frankreich



## SteffenG (2. März 2007)

Hallo wollte mal fragen ob jemand gute angelseen in Frankreich kennt wo auch nicht so weit zu fahren ist max mal so 3 std. 
wer echt gut wenn  mir jemand weiter helfen kann oder mir nen link schicken kann auf dem ich sowas finde wo man dort angeln kann !!!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. März 2007)

*AW: Suche angelsee in Frankreich*

Hi,
ich weiß, dass es in Wissant am dem Campingplatz einen mittelgroßen See gibt. Dort kann man bestimmt auch Angeln. Musst du selbst herausfinden. Wissant liegt in der Nähe von Calais. Dort ist es traumhaft schön. Man kann dort auch auf Wolfsbarsche und anderes Meeresgetier Spinnen oder Windsurfen bzw. Wellenreiten.
TL!


----------



## david-bobla (19. April 2007)

*AW: Suche angelsee in Frankreich*

hey falls du aus böblingen kommst und nicht aus böbingen wohnst du sehr nah bei mir komme aus waldenbuch!!!
tolle seen in frankreich gibt es im gebit um haut-rhin!!!
ist bei freiburg!!! ich fahre ca 1,5 stunden wenn es gut geht sin so 180 km!!!
der see den ich befische liegt zwichen vogelgrün und colmar
er ist ca 6ha groß und super besetzt mehere karpfen von 10kg sind IMMER drin!!!


----------



## SteffenG (19. April 2007)

*AW: Suche angelsee in Frankreich*

10 kg ist bei uns in meinem vereinsgewässer auch keine seltenheit mehr aber trotzdem danke mal und ich komme aus böbingen nicht böblingen |supergri


----------



## david-bobla (20. April 2007)

*AW: Suche angelsee in Frankreich*

ja klar aber die seen dort werden mit 7kg karpfen besetzt ist eben frankreich und dort hast du die chance au mal einen mit so 25kg zu fangen und du MUSST die fische zurücksetzten!!!
bei mir im verein wird da nur rumgestresst!!!!


----------

